# Im new here ... who wants to make my signature ???



## NL-FreeFighter (Oct 30, 2006)

Hey everybody,

I just registered myself today ...
I was hoping somebody would like to make me a signature ...
(In legal size offcourse)

If you could put my name,
And a picture of "Ernesto Hoost" in the signature
That would be great ...

If you can please do something in green that would be awesome too ... LOL

Thanxx,
Offcourse ill use one immideately,
NL-FreeFighter:thumbsup:


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Here...something quick and easy. Use if you like it. If not, oh well.


----------



## NL-FreeFighter (Oct 30, 2006)

WOW, looks great man ...

But isn't this one too large as a signature ???
Mayb you can edit the size because i think this one is a bit hughe as a signature LOL

Thanxx it looks great !!!
But i just dont know the maximum size of the signatures around here ...

Thanxx again !!!


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

How is this? Better?










:thumbsup: or :thumbsdown: ?


----------



## NL-FreeFighter (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanxx dude ... Looks awesome !!! 

Im gonna use it immideately,
I don't know if you noticed but i gave your reputation 1+:thumbsup: 

Thanxx

By the way ...
Can somebody tell me what the maximum size of an Avator is ...
I want to use an Avator too ...
(But before ill upload one ... it seemed smart to ask the max size first)


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

You know the HTML coding to set your signature right?

About the avatar:

The maximum size your custom image can be is 120 x 120 pixels or 390.6 KB (whichever is smaller).


----------



## NL-FreeFighter (Oct 30, 2006)

Yeah i know the code ...

Look its working,
Your good in graphical work !!!

Im working on an Avator now LOL

Thanxx for all your help,
Greetings,
NLFF


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

NL-FreeFighter said:


> Yeah i know the code ...
> 
> Look its working,
> *Your good in graphical work* !!!
> ...


Ahh...it was just a quick project. Nothing too advanced about it.

Glad you like it though bud. You're welcome. :thumbsup:


----------

